

Apple Reverses Block Of Oscar Wilde Graphic Novel’s Gay Kissing - VictorHo
http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/14/apple-reverses-block-of-oscar-wilde-graphic-novels-gay-kissing/

======
imd
What I'd _like_ to hear is of Apple publishing some guidelines for its
reviewers to follow to ensure this kind of thing happens less often. Something
like, if you have to confirm that you're over 17 to use it, it's OK for it to
have nudity, sex, whatever's legal. Maybe they don't want to become purveyors
of goatse apps, so reviewers should be allowed discretion to block non-
mainstream fetishes, but men kissing men is hardly far enough from the
mainstream to warrant banning.

~~~
davidedicillo
I would say two naked person (no matter the gender) in sexual activities I
think could be filled under "no porn" in Apple's TOS.

~~~
nnutter
I agree. I guess if they rated this 17+ or whatever it might be OK but I
actually found it offensively suggestive.

------
elblanco
Title should end with "yet again". This is like a monthly thing now. Just put
some rules in place and stop mucking around with the approval process.

